# Lawn mushroom, perfect specimen...



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

But I can't positively ID it. Wish I wrote down the few I thought it was. Have a lot in the lawn at various stages, this is the biggest.
Under the mushroom mobile


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks like a candidate for Fairy ring mushroom. They're typically not very large though.

The caps are usually difficult to separate from the stipe.

Here's a link:










Marasmius oreades - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Owosso right now...i think same


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Have had a sh**load of them in my lawn for the last few weeks.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I had a ring around the fire pit a few days ago.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

This was one. I marked a couple pages in my book though. Changeable melanoleuca or straight-stalked entoloma.



PunyTrout said:


> Looks like a candidate for Fairy ring mushroom. They're typically not very large though.
> 
> The caps are usually difficult to separate from the stipe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Your first 2 pictures look like Hymenopellis radicata, formerly Odemansiella radicata. The rooting mushroom.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice, I think you nailed it. They don't appear in either my old or new MSU or NAS field guides. See it online though. Was a great specimen, almost perfect no defects. The gills were super soft. Wish I could have preserved it as it was.

THANKS!


Mushroom Jack said:


> Your first 2 pictures look like Hymenopellis radicata, formerly Odemansiella radicata. The rooting mushroom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Another one in the same spot, 3 months later! Be nice to see the date of my original post.

It was June 27th.

Today, October 13.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Oldgrandman said:


> Another one in the same spot, 3 months later!
> 
> It was June 27th.
> 
> ...


I agree ogm. That's why I like LFTS it is dated each day so when I go back to view no matter the year.

I guess we can do a work around by placing date on header but...


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

@Oldgrandman if you hold your mouse cursor over the timestamp, (just to the right of the post count #) the date, year and time will be displayed.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I noticed too, that in a search the date is shown of the posts that come up. That helps with past seasons dates for reference, thanks for the info! 



PunyTrout said:


> @Oldgrandman if you hold your mouse cursor over the timestamp, (just to the right of the post count #) the date, year and time will be displayed.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> @Oldgrandman if you hold your mouse cursor over the timestamp, (just to the right of the post count #) the date, year and time will be displayed.


I know a lot of things but I never knew that. Thanks for the info.


----------

